# crypto ID, pls?



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

can anyone help id these crypts? i was told it may be ferruginea or pontederiifolia, but i'm not really sure. thx lots.

(it's the 2 plants on the second row from the top)

http://www.geocities.com/ironloach/aquariaFeb06.html


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The one on the left looks like C. pontederiifolia or possibly C. moehlmannii, a closely related species that has less pink color on the undersides of the leaves than pontederiifolia. The one on the right is a C. wendtii variety, possibly the one known as red wendtii. This looks like a relatively low light aquarium. Is it?


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Very helpful HeyPK! Thanks! it's a 30g with about 84watts lighting, for a little less than 3wpg. But the one on the right is located in a corner of the tank which does not receive as much light (great observation!)

i'll read up on the wentendii and check out how to care for it. thx again!!


----------

